# iOS 11 TiVo app not working on iPad or iPhone. Solutions?



## CapnGrumpy (Sep 28, 2017)

Ever since upgrading to iOS11, I can no longer watch anything on iPad or iPhone from my TiVo. The TiVo boxes are through Mediacom, my cable provider. I've reset everything multiple times, uninstalled and reinstalled the apps and the only message I get when I try to connect is that my device is not on the same network as the TiVo, which is nonsense.

Has anyone had this particular problem or know if TiVo is aware of it? I've done nothing but search for a solution for a week and can't find any answers. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Double check ip addresses. Problem is usually with provider not TiVo.


----------



## CapnGrumpy (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. It turned out to be something totally different. My cable modem's wifi is ridiculously underpowered, so I turned it off and used an external router instead. Unfortunately, for TiVo to recognize that the app is on the same network, you have to use the cable modem's internal router. Kind of irritating, but at least it works again. Thanks again for replying.



Sparky1234 said:


> Double check ip addresses. Problem is usually with provider not TiVo.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

CapnGrumpy said:


> Thanks for the tip. It turned out to be something totally different. My cable modem's wifi is ridiculously underpowered, so I turned it off and used an external router instead. Unfortunately, for TiVo to recognize that the app is on the same network, you have to use the cable modem's internal router. Kind of irritating, but at least it works again. Thanks again for replying.


Glad you resolved your issues.


----------



## CIP54 (Dec 29, 2000)

I just “upgraded” to IOS11 on my iPad and the tivo app will not set up streaming. It won’t even change channels because it thinks I’m on a different network. I use my FIOS router for MOCA and have an eero network for wifi. Even when I switched to the FIOS wifi it has a problem connecting. This is clearly caused by the upgrade since it was working yesterday and for months just fine. Any others out there?

Update- restarting the Roamio fixed this problem...


----------

